
Fake News and Facebook Ads: It's Shockingly Cheap to Influence Elections [DATA] - robin_reala
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/facebook-ads-fake-news-election-data/219487/?utm_content=buffer2a94b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
sharemywin
It would be much harder to figure out the cost to swing an actual vote. or
motivate someone to actually go vote that wasn't before.

